# Is this buck worth it???



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking at this buck he is beautiful! He is black with a little white I was wondering if I were to add him to my herd would he be an improvement? Could someone try to critique him for me?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

He looks ok cant tell much about his rump from the pictures as he is black and not set up, but he certainly walks uphill and is nice and wide. What are his genetics? We have one that looks like him maybe they are related?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Idk if this link will work because I don't know if I did it right but here it is. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/3958811562.html


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He seems to be very deep, wide and capacious, with a great topline and a high, wide escutcheon. He does have a bit of a steep rump, but not too shabby. I like him! But I can't say that he will be an improvement because I'm not sure what your does look like. Do you think that he would balance out their flaws, and them his?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Well I'm not sure i only have pictures of one of the does I'm getting and that is the post above this she seems to need more rear angulation and she seems to have a steep rump... I think


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I like him. I think he would compliment that black doe that you had critiqued nicely. I really love his head, it is nice and wide.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Oh I know I want him so badly every time I look at him I drool! But I will have to convince my parents to let me buy him as we are already getting four goats! But I hope I can get him I think he would improve the does I'm getting!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I sent an e mail to the lady! Hopefully he is still there


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I have some more pictures for everyone to critique!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks short bodied, with a steep rump. The only way i'd use him as a buck is if his dam has a superb udder and he has good udders on the sire's side as well.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

He has fabulous milking genetics! All of his parents grandparents and all the greats have wonderful utters with large easy to milk teats! Also the other buck I'm getting the lady said he is long!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here are some pictures of his kids. They are mostly mini Nubians.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have udder photos for his dam...grandam?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

This is his grandma on his moms side.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

This is his grandmas mom on his dams side. Sorry if that doesn't make sense I'm not used to all this grand and dam and sire stuff.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

This is his sire and dam. The lady contacted his breeder and said that even though his dam was a ff she has huge teats! She also said that his breeder was so happy with onyx that she is repeating the breeding!


----------

